

Netflix: Changes to the Public API Program - bconway
http://www.streamingsoon.com/

======
yid
From the horse's mouth:
[http://developer.netflix.com/blog/read/Changes_to_the_Public...](http://developer.netflix.com/blog/read/Changes_to_the_Public_API_Program)

